# few boosters



## Frontier05 (Oct 25, 2006)

Here are a few boosters going into the test (from classes).

A load draws a fundamental frequency current of 100 amps and a 3rd harmonic current of unknown magnitude. The load is drawn via a transformer with a K factor of 2.6. There are no other harmonic oders present. What is the maximum 3rd harmonic current?

Ans: I have I(3rd)=Square root (2500) = 50 Amps

An automobile has a top speed of 120 miles per hour. When that car travels a 100 miles per hour, what is its per-unit speed?

Ans:.833 pu

Good luck on Friday guys. Art / Wolverine, I think it?s been a thoughtful process having some practice problems discussions held. Thanks.


----------



## Frontier05 (Nov 2, 2006)

Here is what I have for answer 1 - it's attached.

Answer 2 : 100/120 pu

ok, think I'm ready!! lol alright, alright, this is for the next round of folks.

obviously, check and confirm answer for yourself. This is a power quality problem, simple and straight foward for finding higher order harmonics ......

(ps. - looks more like a plus in the equation attached, but it's a times symbol)

View attachment 198


----------

